# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển nhân viên sử dụng máy CNC làm việc tại HN

## daxutru

Cty CP TM & XNK PHÚ THỊNH cần tuyển nhân viên nam sử dụng máy CNC.
Làm giờ hành chính và nghỉ chủ nhật.
Làm việc tại Nghi Tàm - Tây Hồ - HN.
LH : Mr. Trường 0966662585 - 0432669951

----------

